# Chica is sick (Colitis) :(



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Our Chica is sick, as of this morning. . We've had small dogs for almost a decade, but none of them has ever had uncontrollable diarrhea with bright red blood in it, followed by blood dripping out of them!! (Sorry so gross/TMI). I rushed Chica into our vet, and she diagnosed it as colitis, of unknown cause. She said it could be bacterial or from something strange she ingested. Bless our little Hoover dog, but she will eat absolutely anything she can find on the ground in our yard/during potty breaks or on walks (and in fact I posted a rant on here about people not cleaning up their trash and/or their dogs' poo awhile back). I am constantly having to be on the look-out for anything dangerous they might try to gobble up! With the blood this morning, I was so worried Chica might have something I'd heard about with small breed dogs called HGE, but thankfully the vet didn't think so. She's having me give Chica's GI system a break from food until tomorrow morning, but she can have tiny amounts of honey periodically, to help keep her blood sugar up. (She's 7 lbs, so hypoglycemia isn't as much of a concern, but better to err on the side of caution). She laps that honey right up, but she's not drinking which of course has me concerned about dehydration, especially given the repeated loose stools. Her last episode of diarrhea was this afternoon though, so thankfully that seems to have stopped (for now, anyway). Tomorrow she will start on Amoxicillin and Sucralfate, and can have small amounts of wet/canned chicken and rice food. Since switching awhile back from Iams to a higher quality/4 star corn/wheat/soy free kibble (4Health), her stools have been great, but clearly she either caught a "tummy bug"/GI virus or ingested something she shouldn't have. Prayers for our little chi would sure be appreciated.

And, as if that isn't enough, we had to postpone Christmas with my extended family because my lower back began acting up (spasms). After a few days on a muscle relaxant, it has definitely improved, but I'm still pretty tight and uncomfortable. Also, my husband is now sick (he caught the "stomach flu" going around his work), and I'm taking our youngest in for a scheduled EEG at the hospital tomorrow morning, which can of course be pretty stressful for a kiddo...especially since the neurologist ordered it as a sleep deprived testing (i.e. keep them up late, get them up really early). I'm trying to live in the moment and focus on our many blessings, but right now our family (2 and 4 legged) will take all the prayers we can get! Thanks, all.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Prayers to all, I hope all 2 and 4 legged creatures feel well soon.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Re-reading my post, I realize I sounded pretty whiny (embarrassed grin)...not to mention a little too much info on the gross details! :roll: Sorry, all. :-?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

dont apologise - that spunds like a trying week. Hope that the sick pup is better soon​


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

will be praying for you guys and your cutie. i know how you feel have been going thru it myself and one of my girls Pearl is on antiobiotics for a month for a bacterial infection in her instestines.Oh for the water part you could add i little to the food also use a syringe to give her small amounts of water.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ask the vet about some plain pedialyte for dehydration. Maybe just some water in a syringe, or mixed with the honey?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry about that! Hope everything gets back on track soon.

How about giving her ice chips? If she will take them, it should help keep her hydrated.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

princess_ella said:


> will be praying for you guys and your cutie. i know how you feel have been going thru it myself and one of my girls Pearl is on antiobiotics for a month for a bacterial infection in her instestines.Oh for the water part you could add i little to the food also use a syringe to give her small amounts of water.


Thanks.  I hope the antibiotics helps Pearl feel better soon. I love your siggy--they are both such little cuties! The vet has Chica on wet/canned food for a few days, so that way she will be getting some fluid/moisture from it. She LOVES the canned food of course, and thankfully by only giving her a few bites at a time (per the vet), she hasn't had any further loose stools (or any stools for that matter, since she went so much before she is apparently pretty "cleaned out", so to speak). Thankfully, I have been able to get her to drink a little water here and there today, using a syringe, so thanks for that great idea.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Ask the vet about some plain pedialyte for dehydration. Maybe just some water in a syringe, or mixed with the honey?


The plain pedialyte is a great idea! Our vet is still open for another couple of hours, so I'm going to call and ask. Thanks! I was able to get Chica to take small amounts of water today, here and there, using a syringe and she is eating the wet/canned food with no problem, thankfully. I only had to do the honey yesterday/until she could have food today, but she sure liked that sweet stuff!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Sorry about that! Hope everything gets back on track soon.
> 
> How about giving her ice chips? If she will take them, it should help keep her hydrated.


I'm definitely going to try the ice chips idea! Chica loves crunchy stuff, so I have a feeling she might really like that. Thanks!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

I just wanted to update, and to thank you all again for your great advice and your kindness. I am happy to report that Chica is doing much better...normal stools, good appetite, drinking water on her own, and back to her happy, snuggly little self. :love7:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's just what we want to hear! Great work.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am glad she is getting back to her normal self!
I hope the rest of your family is feeling better too


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww my dear Deana, you, your family and your sweet Chica are all in my
thoughts. I wish you all good health. I'm glad baby girl is doing much better.
Thank goodness! Hugs.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh what a terrible time you have had. I hope all is well very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I am glad she is getting back to her normal self!
> I hope the rest of your family is feeling better too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, we are.  My back is much better, thankfully. There was a stomach virus going around my husband's work, which he brought home and "shared" with our youngest and myself recently, but thankfully it's one of those quick/24 hour deals, and we're all feeling better now.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Aww my dear Deana, you, your family and your sweet Chica are all in my
> thoughts. I wish you all good health. I'm glad baby girl is doing much better.
> Thank goodness! Hugs.


Aww thank you, LS. Your kind words and encouragement made me  .


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope you all feel better and can enjoy a belated holiday season!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I hope you all feel better and can enjoy a belated holiday season!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Thanks.  I was worried the kids would be bummed about having to postpone going to Grandma's for Christmas, but they were actually pretty excited at the thought of having TWO Christmases  ! (We had our own little family Christmas just the 4 of us here...opening presents, a birthday cake for Jesus, etc.), and then we will also celebrate next week with my Mom and brother.


----------

